
The Unreasonable Effectiveness of Deep Learning Representations - e_ameisen
https://blog.insightdatascience.com/the-unreasonable-effectiveness-of-deep-learning-representations-4ce83fc663cf
======
myfemur
This is like a intro course in deep learning boiled down to a single, easily-
followable post. So cool! :)

